# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora cerca del José Torán

## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar imágenes de plantas que he ido encontrando en mi paseo del otro día.

Un cardo:


Una flor entre el pasto.






Ricas moras:






El campo dorado


Un viejo tronco descubierto tras la bajada

----------


## embalses al 100%

Continúo con otras pocas:

Una planta roja.














Y con esto termino.

----------


## perdiguera

Bonito repertorio, embalses al 100%,
Se ve que ha llovido a manta por ahí.
Más o menos como por aquí.

----------

